# Thief impaled in butt....



## shelvpower (Nov 14, 2013)

This actually happened in South Africa....the burglar broke into....well I dont actually know where he broke into, but as he left the scene and tried to climb over the fence he slipped and.... well got impaled in the butt...What will you and your crew do to stabilise him and get him to a hospital.I will probably leave him there for a few hours and then call for help hehehe...


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 14, 2013)

I treated such a wound for a guy after he was discharged to the jail. Climbed a spiked fence, slipped at the top throwing his leg over. Had a perirectal wound about two inches across which thankfully did not impale his intestines, although it was about five to six inches deep per hospital report. Extremely slow and poor healing, would have to undergo plastic surgeries.

Ideally: extricate by suspending him from a ladder or snorkel-bucket without lifting, very difficult to do; lift close to correct height, then to avoid over-raising pull his weight onto a line by hauling manually through a block and tackle or some other similar rigging. Sedate pt. Secure him to his piece of fence. Use saw to cut him and his piece of fence, secure fence in him again with rolled/folded sheets and duct tape or anything to jeep it from waggling or emerging  and get him gently but directly to an ED. Lg bore IV in place and TKO would be nice if the ED does't mind (call for orders?). Be ready to treat for massive bleed if this thing moves enroute.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 14, 2013)

Talk about a pain in the ***... sorry but I had to


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Talk about a pain in the ***... sorry but I had to



Really want to make a joke about the thief getting "prepared" for jail :rofl:


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 14, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Really want to make a joke about the thief getting "prepared" for jail :rofl:



Good one haha :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2013)

Forgot about that song until now.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 15, 2013)

This is way out of bounds. <_<


We have many returning servicemen and women with perianal wounds. Not a laughing matter.

The other wounds close to that I treated happened when a drunk pledge was chased unmercifully and cornered and beaten in a fenced are by sadistic frats. One rode in with him to ensure his silence but I tipped the ER staff.

And remember two things about being arrested: today's inmate is tomorrow's man on the street, and anyone can be arrested given the right circumstances.


----------

